# Little King sale



## iowa (Oct 11, 2010)

I just got an email from Robin and they have cancelled the Little King sale. I am disappointed as I had airline tickets already purchased but I totally understand how stressful things are for them right now. My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got the email too, I hope this lightens their load a bit...they are constantly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## REO (Oct 11, 2010)

{{{{Hugs}}}} to the family


----------



## Genie (Oct 11, 2010)

I must have missed a post because I was not aware there were problems at Little King






Whatever has happened I hope it is not too serious.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 11, 2010)

Robin's father died very suddenly and they are devastated as can be expected.

Bonnie


----------



## little lady (Oct 11, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 11, 2010)

I feel terrible for the entire Eberth family. Robin's email was heartbreaking. They have lost so much and really have many challenges ahead of them. My thoughts and prayers are with them all.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 11, 2010)

My heart goes out to the entire Eberth family at this time and totally understand their decision to cancel the sale at their farm. Robin's letter brought tears to my eyes as I can only imagine the depth of what they are now facing. Cancelling the sale was probably the best thing they could do right now while they put their focus on family...as it should be. Such a loss...


----------



## ruffian (Oct 11, 2010)

It is absolutely the right thing for the Eberths to do at this time. They need to come first and take care of themselves. It's devastating to lose a Dad, no matter what else is involved.

Our prayers are with the entire Eberth family.


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 11, 2010)

Genie said:


> I must have missed a post because I was not aware there were problems at Little King
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Eberth passed away recently.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 11, 2010)

our condolences again to the Eberth family

we actually thought of making the trip this year and I have been watching for news, since I didn't think you would have the sale,given the circumstances.

Thank you

for letting us know Robin


----------



## Genie (Oct 12, 2010)

Our condolences to the family.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 12, 2010)

I cannot blame them for cancelling the sale and my condolences to the entire family, really. When I saw the announcement/cancellation on facebook this morning via AMHA I was really and truly surprised that they did not cancel the sale weeks ago. I also cannot help but feel especially sorry for those of you that bought airplane tickets as well as made hotel reservations and the like. It is a tragedy all around for everyone.


----------



## Robin (Oct 12, 2010)

For those of you who made special arrangements- please you are more than welcome to still come to the farm. I just cannot have all the hroses ready and the farm ready to put on an auction- not in the manner and fashion that we do it here at LKF. I have posted my letter below for those of you who did not receive it. Please feel free to ask if you have any questions. The horses are still for sale and we intend on selling all of the auction horses and more within the next few weeks. Thank you for your understanding- Robin-LKF

*Dear Clients and Friends,*

This year has been the most stressful, trying and traumatic year of my life.

I lost my father on September 10th leaving a gaping crater in every aspect

of my every day life. He was not just my father, but he was a provider for

my family. See, he owned a medical office and worked daily as the President

and Physician. His income from that office supported 6 ladies. We had 4

nurses and managers that worked daily next to him, I managed all the

marketing for the clinic and my mother was on the Board. Without Dad, the

medical office cannot legally exist and has been closed since, in turn

laying off everyone, leaving them with little to no source of income. So-

that has been one of my main priorities since the passing of my father. He

would never ever want to leave his employees like this, nor all of his

patients. So we have been in search of a doctor with specialty training to

fill my father's shoes not just for the day to day procedures, but also for

management/president responsibilities. Needless to say- all the contracts,

interviews, legalities and emotional drain has added to the agonizing loss

of my father.

On top of the medical business- we lost our family physician. He was the

doctor for all of his children, grandchildren and wife. Since his passing-

we again have had to go on a search in what have been desperate times for

someone who can prescribe our blood pressure meds, acid reflux, and

antibiotics for not just ourselves, but the horses too. He was our "vet" on

hand and showed me what to do and how to do it whenever we had a sick horse

that needed IV fluids or meds, stitches, colic or even surgery. He ordered

all our supplies and made sure we were up to speed on the newest treatments.

So yet again I have felt another loss from my daily life.

My father- he was also the tax man, receipt keeper, bill payer, investor,

builder and dollar general errand runner. All the things that now have to be

done by someone else. It doesn't sound like much and most would say "so what

that's no big deal", but if you knew my father and how he did things- then

you understand. For those of you who are close are also aware of what all

Dad did and understand how significant this loss is for us.

Then to the farm- 400 horses are here. This is what Mom and I are

responsible for managing. We do everything from ultrasounding, breeding and

foaling, accounts payable to receivables, horse sales and marketing, picture

taking, DNA hair pulling and paperwork, record keeping, trimming and

clipping, phone answering, advice giving and you name it we've done- feeding

and stall cleaning (Thank goodness we have had help from our great employees

with that the last few weeks). And yes - I know every single horse's name,

owner, pedigree, age, produce record and who they are bred to. You all know

it is a 24-7 day job- no questions asked.

You have received this letter because Mom and I have come to a point in time

where we can do no more. The Oktoberfest was scheduled for October 23rd here

at the farm. We are forced to cancel the sale at this time. We are so sorry

for those that have made special arrangements to attend and planned on a

great time, but honestly- I could not have fulfilled your expectations. We

usually have 80+ horses clipped, bathed and ready for the auction. We have

all the breeding stallions in and ready to be viewed on stallion row. The

catalog with every horse listed, the registrations, the guarantees and all

the office ready to help you. We have a party and farm tours in the fall

leaves. We just can't do all that needs to be done in the 2 weeks left in

order to offer you what I promised. There comes a time when priorities

change and for the first time the horses are not first. Ask my husband- he

will tell you- the farm and horses always comes first in my book. I have 2

small boys who need me right now. I have a mother who needs more than I can

ever provide for her. I also now have a business with loyal and devoted

employees that want to go back to work that need my help and attention.

I will have the list of sale horses online with pictures. We will accept

offers on them all. We must sell them. I plan on having that up and ready by

October 23rd. We will also plan to have an auction in the spring- hopefully

during the same time as our spring foaling/breeding seminar. Our plan is to

have a herd reduction along with a dispersal of the COH herd of horses that

are here.

So many things happen for a reason. I have no clue why this is happening now

to me and my family, but it is what it is. At least that has been the only

excuse I can give it. Losing my Dad who played such an integral part in

everything I do, has forced me to look at things in a different light and

perspective. Emotionally I am exhausted and mentally I am struggling to keep

up with all that needs to be done. My priorities must change. Dad always

said- Never change a winning game - but always change a losing one. So after

losing Dad it is obvious it is time for a change.

Again- I apologize for cancelling the sale at such short notice, but I have

to take into consideration what is best for all involved. Please let me know

if you have any questions.

Respectfully,

Robin Mingione

Little King Farm


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 12, 2010)

Robin,

My thoughts and prayers are with you! I'm sure you're dad was an amazing man who carried an aweful lot on his shoulders. I can totally understand where you are coming from and in my own life, have looked at the horses and said "they can wait, someone more important needs me at the moment."

You sound like me. A devoted Daddy's Girl. The mere thought of loosing my own dad brings me to tears as I know that day will come. Keep your chin up and know that he's smiling down on you, so proud of the woman you've become.

Hugs and prayers to everyone at LKF.


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 12, 2010)

No one can truely know the difficulty or sorrow you are going through at this time. One can only imagine. There comes a time when business has to be put on a back burner and family comes first. If there ever was such a time, this certainly is it. No one should question the absolute necessity of cancelling your sale at this time.

You have my sincere prayers that God will comfort you and give you the strength to meet your needs through this trying time.


----------



## Reble (Oct 12, 2010)

So sorry on such a loss, he was indeed a wonderful man.

God Bless and thinking of you's in your time of need.


----------



## Sandee (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know you personally, Robin but I've seen your many posts so feel aquainted at least. Your letter makes me feel deeply for your family and their loss. I pray for you and that the circumstances that cause your pain will ease. God bless.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 13, 2010)

I just checked the sale page and what a nice group of horses. I wrote a letter to Santa below. Only way I will be able to get any more horses, but a girl can dream, can't she?

Dear Santa, If you would be so kind to help our friends, the Eberths by buying me a few of their horses I would be ever so grateful.

Little Kings Buckeroo Zorina in foal to LK Super Supreme. Sure would love another Super baby, and the mare looks like she might be a nice driving horse.

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz, I know, another colt but this one.......!

Little Kings Super Sonic, hmmmm, seem to have this colt fixation, don't I?

Little Kings Uno Dinero, yeah, yeah, another colt.

Sigh, maybe what I really need is a very rich sugar daddy!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChromeLuvr (Oct 13, 2010)

Sadly I know the pain of losing a father who did so much. He was my everything to me and my family. Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers during this time and the years ahead. I hope you and your family can soon return to a new normal.

Don't be afraid to grieve. Sounds like you have many little shoulders and manes to cry into should you need it.

Be brave and be strong.


----------



## supaspot (Oct 13, 2010)

sfmini said:


> I just checked the sale page and what a nice group of horses. I wrote a letter to Santa below. Only way I will be able to get any more horses, but a girl can dream, can't she?
> 
> Dear Santa, If you would be so kind to help our friends, the Eberths by buying me a few of their horses I would be ever so grateful.
> 
> ...



keep your paws off of my boy Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz , HES MINE !!!! he wants to live in Ireland lol , I think Ill have to ask santa too , I have been trying to sell some to raise the money but the market is very quiet here , looks like Ill have to wait untill next octoberfest :-(

Robin I understand what youre going through , I lost my father several years ago and although the tears do slow down eventually , you never stop missing them , its the little everyday things thats the hardest , just talking about your day and sharing your thoughts and plans ...hugs to you and your family


----------



## iowa (Oct 13, 2010)

I am on Cloud 9! I am soon to be the new owner of the 2010 Ever After colt. I know he's not a direct son of Buckaroo, but he is double bred Buckaroo (so that makes him 100%, right? LOL) and I love his head. Can't wait to see him in person!


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 13, 2010)

iowa said:


> I know he's not a direct son of Buckaroo, but he is double bred Buckaroo (so that makes him 100%, right? LOL)


Well, no. But both his sire and dam are direct son and daughter, and the sire is double bred Buckeroo. Your new colt is actually 56.25% Buckeroo, which is of course a bigger percent than a direct son.

Congratulations on your new horse.


----------



## supaspot (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow ! Congratulations









and hes cremello too !!


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your support. It has meant the world to me. Just knowing people understand and all the advice---- thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! The light at the end of the tunnel is trying to peek thru!!!! I see it and I am running for it. Hugs of thanks to all of you!

I can't have the auction- there is no way in the world I could get it all together and done- but the horses are all here and need to find new homes.

E-mail me- you never know what could be yours! I like to pretend I'm Santa-or at least Santa's little helper





Robin-LKF

www.littlekingfarm.com

[email protected]


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 15, 2010)

Robin - you and your family are on my mind - I was so glad to see you at the Worlds - and wondered how you could possibly put on this sale - so wasn't surprised to see your email.

Santa should pay attention to all of us that would love some of LKF's beautiful horses.......

Little Kings Uno Dinero

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz

Jitterbuck 2010 Filly

La Keta 2010 Filly

Fallen Ash Scouts Reflection

Little Kings Buckeroo Valentine

Little Kings Buckeroo Zorina

That's my Santa Wish List!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfmini (Oct 16, 2010)

Hang in there Robin, you are on a tough road ahead. I know i would just start crying driving home from work when I would think, Oh Dad would get such a kick out of..... or Mom would have loved........ That went on for a year, getting less frequent, but even now, so many years later, I have times when I wish one of them was alive still and really miss them.

I am afraid Santa's little helper won't be able to help me, we really want another open driving horse, mare but that is just out of our reach. Or, another Super son. Guess I just have to wait until I can get my medical bills all straightened out, and a horse paid for, and a horse trailer paid for,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Barbie (Oct 16, 2010)

Thinking of you Robin and know you are going through a tough time. I literally lost a year out of my life when my dad died. It does get easier, but is tough. Just take one day at a time.

(((((HUGS)))) to you and your family.

Barbie


----------

